

When I could only connect to HN using Internet Explorer - noisy_boy

Firefox and Chrome have been refusing to connect to HR with &quot;This connection is untrusted&quot; error for me. I&#x27;ve tried to add exception but that doesn&#x27;t help.<p>I had to fire-up my Windows XP VM to get access to the outdated IE 8 which allowed me to put this question.<p>Anybody else facing this issue&#x2F;has the solution&#x2F;workaround?
======
noisy_boy
Just in case somebody else is facing this issue, following the steps in below
link fixes it:

[https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/connection-untrusted-
er...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/connection-untrusted-error-
message#w_the-certificate-is-not-trusted-because-the-issuer-certificate-is-
unknown)

------
mithras
Yaah this was happening to me as well, I just waited and now it works again.

